# In Your Opinion. GoPro



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

What is the best way to film yourself when your riding? The classic helmet mount? Holding it in your hand? Chest mount? The list goes on.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mounted on a telescoping pole held in the rider's trailing hand...


if anyone says helmet-mount disregard everything they ever say.... about anything


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> mounted on a telescoping pole held in the rider's trailing hand...
> 
> 
> if anyone says helmet-mount disregard everything they ever say.... about anything




The videos of people riding look way cooler this way also. I myself wouldnt know since i've yet to hit the slopes with a gopro yet but when i do i think a pole mount would be best. (that is, once i leave the bunny hill) lol.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

On a second person following you. Or preferably a hovering robot.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm going to try to mount it on the tail of my board...and see how far i can go without it falling off...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I filmed last weekend for 3 days straight, 6-7 hours a day of riding. I had a Pole Mount, Helmet Mount, and held it in my hand. 

In my opinion, pole mount trumps all. Follow footage is excellent because you can stay a bit back but get the close up you want. Self shots end up looking great. It's just a nice way to go about it. The downside to the pole is the weight. I have a Go-Pole and found it to be heavy the first day of riding. By day 3 I was used to it and I didn't think about it anymore.

Take it all with a grain of salt. Everyone has their preference.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> mounted on a telescoping pole held in the rider's trailing hand...
> 
> 
> if anyone says helmet-mount disregard everything they ever say.... about anything


Lolz. So pole from your own hand. What if your in the park? You still think its the best way?



Ryan_T said:


> On a second person following you. Or preferably a hovering robot.


Way to read the thread... 


mastershake said:


> i'm going to try to mount it on the tail of my board...and see how far i can go without it falling off...


I would do this but im scared of it falling off. Cant tell you how many stories Ive read about this.


Nefarious said:


> I filmed last weekend for 3 days straight, 6-7 hours a day of riding. I had a Pole Mount, Helmet Mount, and held it in my hand.
> 
> In my opinion, pole mount trumps all. Follow footage is excellent because you can stay a bit back but get the close up you want. Self shots end up looking great. It's just a nice way to go about it. The downside to the pole is the weight. I have a Go-Pole and found it to be heavy the first day of riding. By day 3 I was used to it and I didn't think about it anymore.
> 
> Take it all with a grain of salt. Everyone has their preference.


What were you riding? Groomers? Park? Pow Pow?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Groomers across the boards. Some icy crap too. The footage I got was a direct reflection of me being new at filming with a Go Pro. Was my first time. Most of the shots I got were a little too far off to be considered amazing. For the future, I know to stay closer and what to do and not do. 

It's trial and error. You gotta figure it out. 

I do know that the footage I got from my final day is 300% better than day 1.

It's going to take me a week or so to edit, but I'll throw up the video in this thread when I finish.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing is as funny (and attracts as much mocking) as seeing people with GoPro filming themselves on bunny slopes... or falling repetitively. Nice footage bro, snow sky snow sky tree sky snow... groaning sound :laugh:


Sorry I know this isn't helpful...


I guess if you use the pole mount you'll be able to see what your form is like, if that's why you are filming


----------

